# Parker PM-20 Guitar



## curapa (Oct 8, 2007)

I am buying a new Parker Fly Mojo but I need to get rid of this one first. I realize that this is not a tool by any constuction standards but I know there are more than a few members here that may be interested in seeing it. 

It is an awesome guitar with a solid mahogany body / Bubinga top, mahogony set neck with Ebony board, 22 frets, coil tapped pick-ups, grover tuners, strap locks, Parker Stinger p/u's and more. It only weighs 7 pounds!

I really do love this guitar but I have had my eye on a New Parker Fly Mojo for a while now and I am ready to make the switch. This thing plays and sounds better than any other guitar I have owned (over 20 and most were way more expensive). Super fast neck. Coil tapped pickups are very versatile. Stays in tune. No intonation change even when drop tuned wayyy low. I will never own another electric guitar that is not a Parker.

Comes with Coffin Case (brand new) $400 + shipping


----------



## curapa (Oct 8, 2007)

Case


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

Does Parker Fence make axes too?!!

Nice looking guitar... Reminds me of my old '69 'The Paul' mahogany.....lost it in pawn shop accident:furious:










I'm going to weep for a moment:sad:


----------



## silvertree (Jul 22, 2007)

I got rid of 10 guitars at Christmas and now am selling a Gitane Gypsy big mouth, birds eye maple sides and back. Loud accoustic, HSC perfect cond.
Would consider trade for the Parker.
Also selling Pathmaker Elite by Wechter American made.
Still have about 20 guitars. Cars, guitars whats the diff?


----------



## john5mt (Jan 21, 2007)

WOw that is way too many gutairs:blink:


----------



## curapa (Oct 8, 2007)

john5mt said:


> WOw that is way too many gutairs:blink:


 You can never have too many guitars 

The most I have ever had at one time was 6, but that was when I was playing shows all of the time. I kept a couple as backups and a few were alternate tuned. I do not play my acoustics too much and I really have my mind set on the Parker Mojo.


----------



## curapa (Oct 8, 2007)

TimelessQuality said:


> Does Parker Fence make axes too?!!


 
Actually I have made a couple. I am in no way a luthier but I have done a Warmoth custom and a homemade Iceman style body with Ibanez neck and hardware. The iceman played like sh%t and the Warmoth was O.K.. I have decided to buy from now on.


----------



## SelfContract (Dec 6, 2007)

In summary, two of the most hobbies for all contractors on this site are : Guns and Roses collection.... No, sorry, I mean... *Guns & Guitars' Collections*!!.. :thumbsup::whistling:thumbup:arty:


----------



## silvertree (Jul 22, 2007)

Uh!
I have a Hammond A-100 with a 122 leslie and a bunch of other stuff.
Started out playing organ in a soul band. Fat Daddy and the Dynamites.
I was "White Dynamite":laughing:


----------



## curapa (Oct 8, 2007)

silvertree said:


> Uh!
> I have a Hammond A-100 with a 122 leslie and a bunch of other stuff.
> Started out playing organ in a soul band. Fat Daddy and the Dynamites.
> I was "White Dynamite":laughing:


I sold a Hammond L-112 last year. I intended to learn how to play the thing but never got around to it. I never got past learning my major/minor chords and the minor pentatonic on it. I would play a few chords and do a couple of fills, then I lost interest. 

I would still like to learn classical piano though.


----------



## strathd (Jan 12, 2009)

American strats for me bros. Mesa tremoverb. Times got tough about a year ago had to sell my martin d-45. I miss that guitar. Things get better I will at least get a d-28. That parker looks cool. Way better body design than when they first came out.


----------



## curapa (Oct 8, 2007)

strathd said:


> American strats for me bros. Mesa tremoverb. Times got tough about a year ago had to sell my martin d-45. I miss that guitar. Things get better I will at least get a d-28. That parker looks cool. Way better body design than when they first came out.


 
If you played a Parker you might would change your mind. I was always a metal player so I owned many ESP, Dean, Washburn, Fernandes etc.. These guitars always had the sound I preferred but I loved the way a nice strat or even more a tele played. When I picked up the Parker for the first time I was amazed, the best of both worlds. The coil-tapped pickups remind me of a tele when tapped on rhythm and clean. The lead reminds me of my ESP which had Invaders in it. I cant wait to get the Parker Mojo.:notworthy


----------

